# Tein S-Tech



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

Are these springs any good? and if so, will these fit common aftermarket struts? THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> Are these springs any good? and if so, will these fit common aftermarket struts? THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 well, supposely they're the best right now..but they expensive as hell!!


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

MSTH8TDMAX23 said:


> well, supposely they're the best right now..but they expensive as hell!!


if you got the money its worth it... :thumbup:


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

Maximeltman said:


> Are these springs any good? and if so, will these fit common aftermarket struts? THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


look here, very informatvie with pics. And common aftermarket struts? Well these springs are very low so I would suggest adjustable shocks. Koni Yellows, KYB AGX, or Tokico Illuminas would be good with these springs. Just get them at a group deal for maybe 150-170.

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=262253&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR said:


> look here, very informatvie with pics. And common aftermarket struts? Well these springs are very low so I would suggest adjustable shocks. Koni Yellows, KYB AGX, or Tokico Illuminas would be good with these springs. Just get them at a group deal for maybe 150-170.
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=262253&page=1&pp=30


Thanks for al the help you guys! I just checked the forum, and recieved my tein s-techs today while I was working. Now to find me some cool struts...AGX .


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

how much did u get the set for and from where?


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR said:


> how much did u get the set for and from where?


ebay at around 140-included shipping too!


----------

